# Teletrauma



## LTibbetts (Mar 11, 2010)

Has anyone heard of this, and if so, what code do you use for it? My supervisors are asking us for a code to use for this service. Apparently this is a new service to our little hospital and someone here said that there is a new code for it but I can't seem to find anything. I've never heard the term used before for coding purposes. The physicians are apparently talking to each other on these TV screens. My boss says it is not a computer so its not online and they also say that it is not a face-to-face and not a team-conference code so I am running out of options. Anyone?


----------



## FTessaBartels (Mar 11, 2010)

*99288?*

Could they be thinking of *99288 - Physician direction of emrgency medical systems (EMS) emergency care, advanced life support.*

This is when a physician directs the EMS care via radio or other two-way voice communication from a central command center in the hospital. 

See 2010 CPT Professional edition, page 20 under *Other Emergency Services*

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Mar 11, 2010)

LTibbetts said:


> Has anyone heard of this, and if so, what code do you use for it? My supervisors are asking us for a code to use for this service. Apparently this is a new service to our little hospital and someone here said that there is a new code for it but I can't seem to find anything. I've never heard the term used before for coding purposes. The physicians are apparently talking to each other on these TV screens. My boss says it is not a computer so its not online and they also say that it is not a face-to-face and not a team-conference code so I am running out of options. Anyone?



Do you think it's this?

*Telemedicine*

For purposes of Medicaid, telemedicine is the use of medical information exchanged from one site to another via electronic communications to improve a patient's health. *Electronic communication means the use of interactive telecommunications equipment that includes, at a minimum, audio and video equipment permitting two-way, real time interactive communication between the patient, and the physician or practitioner at the distant site. *Telemedicine is viewed as a cost-effective alternative to the more traditional face-to-face way of providing medical care (e.g., face-to-face consultations or examinations between provider and patient) that states may choose to cover. This definition is modeled on Medicare's definition of telehealth services located at 42 CFR 410.78. Note that the Federal Medicaid statute (Title XIX of the Social Security Act) does not recognize telemedicine as a distinct service.

Medical Codes—States may select from a variety of HCPCS codes (T1014 and Q3014), CPT codes and modifiers (GT, U1-UD) in order to identify, track and reimburse for telemedicine services.

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/Telemedicine/


*Medicare billing requirements are listed in Section 190*

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/manuals/downloads/clm104c12.pdf


----------



## LTibbetts (Mar 15, 2010)

Rebecca, that is exactly what she meant, I believe. Thanks so much for your help with this!


----------



## andersee (Apr 28, 2010)

Also check out 0188T and 0189T - they are for critical care by video.


----------

